# Help please



## devall2827 (Jul 26, 2015)

Gave my goat Imodium for diarrhea then learned your not supposed too what do I do


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

How long ago did you give it? Do you have any activated charcoal?

If you gave the immodium very recently, then you may be able to help by giving your adult goat 500g of activated charcoal ASAP.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm looking like crazy online for other things you can do, but no luck yet. We'll need to wait for those more experienced than I to chime in. In the meantime I'm praying for you and your goat!

Btw, How old is your goat, how much does he/she weigh and how much immodium did you give?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

is your goat still pooping??


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I wouldn't panic, just don't repeat it. I have used it as a single dose on my goats as a last ditch way of stopping the scours. I have yet to lose one, have yet to have anything go wrong with them and it did stop the scours.


----------



## devall2827 (Jul 26, 2015)

The scours changed color from pure brown to a clearish color she keeps laying down like a horse with colic


----------



## devall2827 (Jul 26, 2015)

She is only 4months old was going to be my daughter show goat if I didn't cause her any more harm:-(


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ok..so she's 4 months old..off milk I assume....whats her temp? 101.5-103.5 is normal range...is she grinding her teeth?
what was the cause of the runny poo? Over eating, or worm/cocci?? a fecal would help determine worm load

do you have cd antitoxin? or Milk of magnesia...?? also keep her well hydrated...here is a home made electro recipe

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

How is she doing?


----------



## devall2827 (Jul 26, 2015)

She is gonna be ok got her to vet cause of diarrhea was cocci


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good job!! Glad you found the reason for scours..!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good you found out.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad you found the cause and glad the immodium didn't cause any harm. :-D


----------

